# When do you change a cancer code to personal history code?



## Bartlett Coder (Jan 30, 2012)

At what point do you change a patient's diagnosis code from cancer to history of cancer?  Are there guidelines that tell you once a patient has been cancer free for so many years then you can change the diagnosis to personal  history of?

Does the time frame vary depending on the type of cancer?

Can you suggest a place for me to research?


----------



## DeeCPC (Jan 30, 2012)

See the coding guidelines at the beginnning of your ICD-9. Page 8 is the beginning of the guidelines for Neoplasms.  Read section d. primary malignancy previously excised.


----------



## jk2003 (Jan 30, 2012)

Personal history codes explain a patient's past medical condition that *no longer exists* and is not receiving any further treatment, but that has the potential for recurrence, and therefore may require continued monitoring.  

It does not vary nor depend on the type of cancer.  Though V-Codes are site specific.  

If the patient is still being treated for cancer then you use one of the cancer codes from the neoplasm section. When the patient no longer has cancer or is being treated for that cancer you bill V-Codes.  

Guidelines are posted in the beginning of the ICD-9 book and this website.  

Hope this is helpful


----------



## mjb5019 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Current tx of neoplasm*

Remember, the pt may have completed chemo, radiation, excision and might be on  a selective estrogen receptor modulator such as tamoxifen or an aromatase inhibitor such as Arimidex which is still considered current tx of the neoplasm.


----------

